# Replacement inner tube for a Caddis float tube



## bdcda05 (Mar 29, 2014)

I picked up a Caddis float tube at a garage sale over the weekend. The big tube needs replaced. Can't seem to find any exact replacements online. It looks like just a typical truck inner tube. Part number on the tube is 1000-22. There's also a stamped part number on it A206044 YR22. Anyone know where around Delaware I might be able to get a replacement?










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Try Tractor Supply. If they don't have it they may be able to order it for you.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's one on e-bay. I'm sure there is more and maybe cheaper. I'd look in the yellow pages for a commercial truck tire store or call the local tire store. I'm sure NAPA can get them in a day or two also. Sometimes even the boneyard has them.


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

Go to any auto parts store and ask for a # 16 truck inertube and you will be good to go. Use to get mine at napa stores.


----------

